# Reconstruction of a Roux Solve using a Giiker Cube



## abunickabhi (Mar 16, 2019)

Software used to reconstruct: bluetooth.cubing.net

Thanks to Lucas Garron for making this software!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 16, 2019)

Amazing


----------

